# Sonuscore Chroma makes me regret buying other cinematic piano VSTs...



## zedmaster (Sep 16, 2022)

Another cinematic piano?




Well, yes. But my new favorite!

Sonuscore just released Chroma Grand Piano (*LINK*). Great standalone piano sound of a Yamaha C3 + a powerful cinematic effects engine with combinable articulations. Let's have a look!


----------



## cedricm (Sep 16, 2022)

Sonuscore instruments are great and Chroma looks really good. I already have about 200 pianos though.


----------



## jblongz (Sep 16, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Sonuscore instruments are great and Chroma looks really good. I already have about 200 pianos though.


This. Too many of the same models at that. My sampled piano library is complete. Pianoteq is where I seek to discover new sounds as I master the parameters.


----------



## Lukas (Sep 16, 2022)

Again, you nailed it, Kevin!! Great video.


----------



## Sophus (Sep 17, 2022)

In my opinion, your reviews always make it sound like the product you just reviewed is the best invention since sliced bread.


----------



## davidson (Sep 17, 2022)

Sophus said:


> In my opinion, your reviews always make it sound like the product you just reviewed is the best invention since sliced bread.


Just see them as entertaining overview videos and take the opinions with a grain of salt, like you should with 99% of internet reviews!


----------



## acousticshade (Sep 17, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Sonuscore instruments are great and Chroma looks really good. I already have about 200 pianos though.


One can never have too many reverbs...I mean...pianos!


----------



## JacksonTree (Sep 17, 2022)

I was thinking of this or heavyocity’s ascend for some of those other articulations. It’s hard to compare though, have you tried both? I like that this one isn’t just a standard Steinway D or CFX but isn’t super-niche either.


----------



## zedmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> I was thinking of this or heavyocity’s ascend for some of those other articulations. It’s hard to compare though, have you tried both? I like that this one isn’t just a standard Steinway D or CFX but isn’t super-niche either.


Yes, I bought Ascend when it came out. Personally, I prefer Chroma. Primarily because of the UI/workflow. Ascend has a lot of options (e.g. automating the blend of articulations over time) but I never ended up using them. Chroma's engine is more straightforward and easy-to-use for me. I find Chroma a tiny bit more "playable" for me but that's subjective. I just get along better with it. But overall, I like both.


davidson said:


> Just see them as entertaining overview videos and take the opinions with a grain of salt, like you should with 99% of internet reviews!


@Sophus This ⬆️! If I wanted to make a "proper" review video on a sample library, each video would have to be 1-2 hours long to show and analyze all facets, compare them to industry competitors and deduce a verdict + purchase recommendation based on that. I don't want to do that. And even then, it would still be subject to my personal impression. I look at libraries as puzzle pieces on my journey of becoming a professional composer and share my impressions in a high-quality video format. If something sucks, I'll mention it. If it's awesome, I'll say it, too


----------



## zedmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Again, you nailed it, Kevin!! Great video.


Thanks, Lukas!


----------



## JacksonTree (Sep 17, 2022)

Awesome, thanks for the quick feedback!


----------



## zedmaster (Sep 19, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Sonuscore instruments are great and Chroma looks really good. I already have about 200 pianos though.


Which of the 200 are your 3 favorites?


----------

